# New Tires



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So after blowing a tire last week, I decided its time to put some new ones on. Been looking around, and found these:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... CBcQ9QEwBg

Discount was the only place left that had them, so I ordered them up. Can't wait to see how they look on my truck! I'll post pics when its done.

I fixed the link. Should work now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Link does not work; which ones are they? FWIW the warranty with the Big O Big Foot is unmatched.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Link does not work; which ones are they? FWIW the warranty with the Big O Big Foot is unmatched.


If they didn't have these in stock, I would have gotten the Big O's. Discount is offering me a pretty good service plan, so we'll see how it goes. If in a year's time I don't like how they have worn/performed, I'll pull them off and sell them, and put on a set of Big Foots.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I had decided on those duratracs for my Jeep. Nobody has them in stock in a 33x12.50r15. I wanted the new Goodyear Kevlar MTR or the BFG KM2, but those duratracs are almost 50 bucks a tire cheaper. I read some good reviews. I'm going to need a new set of tires by the end of the month to pass inspection.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

you all should try tirerack.com great prices best tires


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> I thought I had decided on those duratracs for my Jeep. Nobody has them in stock in a 33x12.50r15. I wanted the new Goodyear Kevlar MTR or the BFG KM2, but those duratracs are almost 50 bucks a tire cheaper. I read some good reviews. I'm going to need a new set of tires by the end of the month to pass inspection.


I feel ya 12 Volt Man. I found the tires while looking online on Discount Tire's site, and decided I would like to see them in person and learn more. I went in the other day, asked about them, and the kid told me they had been flying off the shelves across the country. He said "if our supplier has them, we'll need to order them, and I wouldn't wait, or they'll be gone." Luckily they had them, so I pulled the trigger and ordered. They said they'd be in next week sometime, so I am just waiting for a call now. I am pretty stoked to see how they look on my rig.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are some good looking tires. I need to get a new set for my truck too. The ones I have on there now are a little slick in the gooey stuff.

Have any of you guys ever heard or seen anything about those Goodyear Wrangler Authority tires? They seem like a pretty good mud tire. I know Walmart sells them pretty cheap. Im not sure if anyone else does.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Found a set 8) Have to go to Tremonton, but they'll be on tonight. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Make sure you rotate every 5 or 6. They will last the whole waranty if so. I liked my Wranglers when I had a truck but they wear bad if you dont rotate. Slick looking tigs Chaser, excited to see em!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

They balanced up nice and look sharp. Not any noisier than my BFG AT's that they replaced. I think they are a good choice, especially for the cost. If anyone needs 33x12.50r15's I know where there are two more sets.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What did you end up getting? The DuraTrac's?


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have some 35x12.50x15 bfg mudder km2's on my truck and they are a sweet tire, they arent to noisy on the roads for a mudder. and the ride is sweet i love them. and they are amazing off road.. couldn't ask for a better tire.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> What did you end up getting? The DuraTrac's?


Yup. 8)


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

if someone needs 33x12.50r15 size, I found a great deal and they have one more set. 675 for for out the door, mounted balanced etc... No warranty or road hazard etc... (you can buy road hazard for 16 a tire). PM me if you want the guy's contact info. You'll have to go to Tremonton.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I need pics 12voltman!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I can get a pic tomorrow eve. My Wife has it at work.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of quick shots... They are a bit more aggressive than my BFG AT's that they replaced. I need to reduce the pressure a bit after looking at the wear pattern. So far I like them. They did great in the rain this morning.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

VERY nice! They look great. Nice knob to them, but not too aggressive.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, they came in, and I could not be happier with how they look! Time will tell how happy I am with their performance, but if they end up being as good as everyone says they are, I'll be a happy hunter!

Here it is:
[attachment=1:1feuxsht]truck.JPG[/attachment:1feuxsht]
[attachment=0:1feuxsht]truck2.JPG[/attachment:1feuxsht]

I can't wait to get them out in the mud!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Those look good. I still like mine. They did good on the muddy roads out hunting last weekend.


----------

